# Custom Starfire Glass Aquariums/ Sumps



## Flazky

We are now taking orders for custom starfire aquariums. These are made in a high quality manufacturer from China. They will be significantly cheaper than what you will be getting locally. 

If you want a custom tank made, send me a pm or post it in the thread. 

Okay, so since I am getting huge demand for custom tanks, please fill out the following form, scan, and send to me.

It will be much easier for me to follow.
These are very high quality aquariums and we are expecting our shipment to land in approximately September to August.

Deadline to get your tank design and deposit in by is August 15th


----------



## Exotic Reef

China plus aquarium = :/ 

What is the warranty like/what happens of it splits and floods my house ?


----------



## Flazky

Thanks for your constructive comment. It is true that there is a stereotype on China in which most people believe products made in China are of inferior quality and are thus garbage. However that really depends on the diligence of the buyer. Contrary to popular belief, China is more than capable of producing quality goods. What it comes down to is the price a buyer is willing to pay and the reputation of the manufacturer. If a buyer only wants the cheapest price for a product, naturally they will get garbage. In this instance, i have spoken to many other retailers in Asia and in Canada and have had really good response which is why I am ordering all my store tanks from them. I am not purchasing my tanks from the cheapest manufacturer, and im more than willing to pay extra for peace of mind, for example using thicker glass or extra supports.

Naturally I cannot guarantee your tank will not break as there are too many unaccountable variables such as your stand quality, uneven flooring or even if a piece of live rocktips over and breaks the glass, however I am personally willing to test your tank in my shop before you take it home if that will ease your soul should you choose to purchase a tank from me. 

As a note to end, dont be bashing products made in China. If you want to be hateful, talk to the buyer who decided it was okay to use thinner glass in order to reduce the cost of their goods. Good manufacturers produce goods according to the specs given to them by the buyer


----------



## Exotic Reef

Thanks for taking the time to reply to me. 

I am looking for a;

24" x 24" x 25h"
1/2" star fire 3 sides
External rear coast to coast with the back panel notched for the overflow
3 holes in the overflow box. 

Please PM me when you have a chance.


----------



## Flazky

Exotic Reef said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply to me.
> 
> I am looking for a;
> 
> 24" x 24" x 25h"
> 1/2" star fire 3 sides
> External rear coast to coast with the back panel notched for the overflow
> 3 holes in the overflow box.
> 
> Please PM me when you have a chance.


No problem =)

I will get you pricing shortly.

Thanks


----------



## fury165

I have seen both sides of tank build spectrum coming from China in person right here in the GTA. On the flip side we have seen the good, bad and the ugly of local built tanks too . But to order sight unseen is a whole other matter with all due respect. It would help immensely if you had quality pictures showing the quality of the work your builder produces especially wrt to details like silicone, edges, fit and finish. 

Look forward to updates on these tanks, it will be good to have more options to everyone here. 

Jm2c


----------



## Flazky

fury165 said:


> I have seen both sides of tank build spectrum coming from China in person right here in the GTA. On the flip side we have seen the good, bad and the ugly of local built tanks too . But to order sight unseen is a whole other matter with all due respect. It would help immensely if you had quality pictures showing the quality of the work your builder produces especially wrt to details like silicone, edges, fit and finish.
> 
> Look forward to updates on these tanks, it will be good to have more options to everyone here.
> 
> Jm2c


That is understandable. I will post pictures of their work shortly.


----------



## Flazky

Here is a picture of their silicone work and edges.


----------



## Hamish

*New Tank*

I'd like to get anew tank but am unsure about price, I'll try and give you an idea of what I'm looking for. 24x12x12, rimless, external overflow on one end, peninsula tank, 10 inchs x 4 x 4, 2 holes in bottom of overflow with the end panel being notched for overflow.


----------



## Flazky

Hey guys, 

Just to remind everyone, I need to get a deposit from you before the deadline if you want your tank madr for this order.

If you miss it, you will have to wait to get in on my next shipment sometime next year.


----------



## Flazky

Im having trouble keeping track of all the orders, so for all new inquiries, please use the following form Custom Aquarium Order Form and send to my email at [email protected]

I will assign everyone an order number and will discuss with you the tank details in email.

You can also add me to your skype at [email protected] if you prefer.

Thanks
Makco


----------



## Flazky

Hey guys,

Please be reminded that I need the deposits soon!

I can only put in the order if you send me the deposit before the deadline!

Thanks!
Makco


----------



## Flazky

Custom Orders Round 2!

Hey guys! So we are going to be doing an order for round 2!

The tanks came in very good quality and I have some orders already for more tanks.

If you want to get in on it, please send me your order and I will get back to you with a quote asap!

Please note that the deadline for this order is Dec 13th 2014!

Thanks for everyone who ordered the first round of tanks.

Forgot to post the pics from this order =P

Here are some close ups:


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Are you going to be carrying any of these tanks in stock.

For example: common dimensions like 40 gallons breeders, small frag tanks or even small cubes?


----------



## Flazky

WiseGuyAquatics said:


> Are you going to be carrying any of these tanks in stock.
> 
> For example: common dimensions like 40 gallons breeders, small frag tanks or even small cubes?


Right now we are experimenting with some all in one reef ready 6 gallon tanks. I will post pictures up once they are ready to be sold.

As for breeders, maybe in the future we will keep some stock, but for now we only do custom orders.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Awesome. Love to see the pics of the 6 gallons.


----------



## bigfishy

Just curious, is there any size limit for ordering? And will the shipping fee be astronomical if I want a big tank like in the picture you've posted? 

6G is too small for my taste...


----------



## Flazky

bigfishy said:


> Just curious, is there any size limit for ordering? And will the shipping fee be astronomical if I want a big tank like in the picture you've posted?
> 
> 6G is too small for my taste...


Nope. There is no size limit to ordering. largest tank ive order so far is 90" x 48" x 20"


----------



## notclear

^ How much is the shipping for such a long tank, just curious?


----------



## Flazky

notclear said:


> ^ How much is the shipping for such a long tank, just curious?


All tanks are delivered to my store and you have to arrange delivery out of it. Delivering the tank to you and will cost extra and depends on where you are located.


----------



## fish_luva

Hi there, 

I was wondering if it would be to much work to post an example on the forum of the general pricing (sort of like a guideline, nothing formal). Just pick say a 5 foot tank, basic glass, with or without overflow and put it on here with shipping.

I might consider getting tank quote(s) but i'm not sure on size yet, nor how many and so forth. With a basic idea it would help. I'm sure it would save you time as well to front all these quotes that may have "not" needed to be quoted. Might help with tire kickers.

Also, I would love to hear feedback from anyone who has purchased the tanks on this forum.

thank-you marko (sorry if i spelled your name incorrectly.
sheldon


----------



## Flazky

Hi Sheldon,

Id be more than glad to post some pricing up for Standard tanks.

If you want a quality check, you can come visit my store as all my tanks are made by them. You can send me a text at 416 456 3383.

My address and other contact info is on my website at krakensreef.com


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

+1 for some example pricing


----------



## Flazky

Here are some example pricing:









Forgot to add that all come with beveled edges*


----------



## kevincao

Hi, do they do 1 side starfire (just the front) and are you able to get 330 gallon? most likely 72" L x 36" W x 30" T with 2 corner overflows and glass or plastic brace for the bottom and top. Thanks.


----------



## Flazky

kevincao said:


> Hi, do they do 1 side starfire (just the front) and are you able to get 330 gallon? most likely 72" L x 36" W x 30" T with 2 corner overflows and glass or plastic brace for the bottom and top. Thanks.


Heyo,

They do mostly Starfire glass aquariums but I can for sure ask for you.

For the 72"x36"x30" tank, I can order it no problem. It will just be a matter of unloading it into my store which will cost extra.


----------



## jabeuy

Do you have any more details on the 6g all-in-ones you mentioned earlier in the thread? Can we expect it be under $100 based on the sample pricing?


----------



## kevincao

Flazky said:


> Heyo,
> 
> They do mostly Starfire glass aquariums but I can for sure ask for you.
> 
> For the 72"x36"x30" tank, I can order it no problem. It will just be a matter of unloading it into my store which will cost extra.


Thanks, sent you a PM


----------



## Flazky

jabeuy said:


> Do you have any more details on the 6g all-in-ones you mentioned earlier in the thread? Can we expect it be under $100 based on the sample pricing?


Im still working on them, so pricing will come soon but it will be around the 100$ mark.


----------



## jabeuy

Flazky said:


> Im still working on them, so pricing will come soon but it will be around the 100$ mark.


Sounds good, thanks. Looking to get a pico reef setup around the new year


----------



## Norco

Sample pricing is for startfire with holes drilled?


----------



## Flazky

Norco said:


> Sample pricing is for startfire with holes drilled?


Yup. All sides starfire and 1 hole is included.


----------



## 240g rich

Hello I would like a price for an aquarium. I have the same size Acrylic aquarium now but ned replaced.
Keep in mind it is a room divider. 3 sides are open
Dimensions: 72"L x 24" W x 30" H
Notes: Frameless tank only. Need 3 over flow holes side closest to center on one side (24" side). 1 cross brace in center and 4" of euro bracing around top edges.
If I can have a separate price for starphire glass (ultra clear) and Acrylic. All thickness to be 3/4" thick. 
I hope that was enough details for you. You contact me at [email protected]
Thanks. Look forward to hearing from you.
Richard



Sent from my Bell Samsung device over Canada’s largest network.


----------



## fish_luva

you might not get it..... those posts were from 2 years ago and the website for the distributor does not seem to exist any longer )-: 
*This site can’t be reached*
Check if there is a typo in krakensreef.com.


----------

